
Show HN: SuperFan Studio – Canva for AR, a no-code tool to create AR - smdhruve17
http://superfan.studio/
======
quickthrower2
I'm surprised not to see the AR effects above the fold on this landing page. I
had to scroll down quite a way to see some examples.

~~~
smdhruve17
Thanks for the feedback. We are incorporating as we speak. On Monday deploying
our new landing page. Will share with you further to get your feedback again
than. Appreciate your candid feedback again.

------
dmje
I have literally no idea what this is

~~~
smdhruve17
I am sorry to hear that. What do you think will be helpful to convey that
Influencers, Brands & Businesses can create trending Augmented reality Filters
on Social Media platforms like Facebook, Instagram and Snapchat within few
minutes which helps users increase their Follower base, become famous and
drive sales. Our new landing page should be updated early next week. Will also
keep you posted on that.

